# [SOLVED] Black Screen game freeze



## Therion_I (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I've been having problems with a new build and I just cant seem to solve them. I can play games fine for between 3-10 minutes and then my screen goes black, all sound stops and I have to use task manager to close the game as it just sits there doing nothing. I've noticed a coupld of errors in Event Viewer but I'm not sure if these point to any possible solution.

My System is:

CPU = i5 3570k
Video Card = Nvidia GTX 670 (Gigabyte Windforce 3x one)
[COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]Power[/COLOR][/COLOR] Supply = Corsair TX750 V2
Ram(total amount and number of sticks) = Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9 2x4GB running at 1333
Windows 7 64 bit

My temperatures all seem fine: GPU max = 66'C, CPU Max = 62'C

I've tried reinstalling windows from scratch and just installed one game (BF3) before anything else and it's has made no difference.

I've tried the latest Nvidia driver + the two beta ones out at the moment.

Here's my dxdiag:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 8/1/2012, 18:38:38
       Machine name: TUNGSTEN
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
       System Model: System Product Name
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 07/16/12 09:55:39 Ver: 11.01
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3570K CPU @ 3.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
             Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8146MB RAM
          Page File: 2399MB used, 13889MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce GTX 670
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1189&SUBSYS_35421458&REV_A1
     Display Memory: 4042 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1994 MB
      Shared Memory: 2047 MB
       Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (120Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: BenQ XL2420T
         Monitor Id: BNQ7F04
        Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
        Output Type: DVI
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.17.0013.0142 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.17.13.142
        DDI Version: 11
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 18044224 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-52C9-11CF-6677-4F151FC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x1189
          SubSys ID: 0x35421458
        Revision ID: 0x00A1
 Driver Strong Name: oem3.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section033:8.17.13.142:pci\ven_10de&dev_1189
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1043846B&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6570 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 8/1/2012 13:57:42, 4744808 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1043846B&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6570 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 8/1/2012 13:57:42, 4744808 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0899&SUBSYS_1043846B&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6570 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 8/1/2012 13:57:42, 4744808 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: G500
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC068
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: G500
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC068
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: G500
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC068
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Dell Multimedia Pro Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x413C, 0x2011
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Dell Multimedia Pro Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x413C, 0x2011
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Dell Multimedia Pro Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x413C, 0x2011
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x1E26
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 343040 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/14/2009 01:06:23, 7936 bytes
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0024
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0002
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | Driver: usbhub.sys, 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 343040 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC068
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 33280 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 02:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x413C, 0x2011
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 33280 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 02:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/14/2009 00:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 02:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC068
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/14/2009 01:00:20, 31232 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 02:48:27, 49216 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 63360 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/14/2009 01:00:20, 26624 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 02:48:27, 49216 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 27.4 GB
Total Space: 57.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: OCZ-AGILITY3

      Drive: E:
 Free Space: 420.4 GB
Total Space: 439.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST31000528AS

      Drive: G:
 Free Space: 102.8 GB
Total Space: 122.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: SAMSUNG SSD 830 Series

      Drive: S:
 Free Space: 458.7 GB
Total Space: 476.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3500413AS ATA Device

      Drive: D:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS70
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 147456 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E20&SUBSYS_84FD1043&REV_04\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 122368 bytes

     Name: ASMedia XHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_1042&SUBSYS_84881043&REV_00\4&11EB9DBD&0&00E4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 - 1E1E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E1E&SUBSYS_84CA1043&REV_C4\3&11583659&0&E7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 184704 bytes

     Name: Asmedia 106x SATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1B21&DEV_0612&SUBSYS_84B71043&REV_01\4&3927C719&0&00E7
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\asahci64.sys, 1.03.0004.0000 (English), 1/6/2012 10:44:12, 49760 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ahcipp64.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 7/8/2011 21:29:04, 48736 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) Z77 Express Chipset LPC Controller - 1E44
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E44&SUBSYS_84CA1043&REV_04\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 02:48:27, 15424 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 1E18
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E18&SUBSYS_84CA1043&REV_C4\3&11583659&0&E4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 184704 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1189&SUBSYS_35421458&REV_A1\4&BAB4994&0&0008
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\dbInstaller.exe, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 232768 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Drs\nvdrsdb.bin, 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 1066872 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_disp.inf_amd64_neutral_4e3c5699d87cafeb\NvCplSetupInt.exe, 1.00.0001.0000 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 71931424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\Nvd3d9wrap.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 285504 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\detoured.dll, 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\nvdxgiwrap.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 220480 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\Nvd3d9wrapx.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 316928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\detoured.dll, 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\coprocmanager\nvdxgiwrapx.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 249856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\license.txt, 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 21887 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\OpenCL\OpenCL.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 61248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\OpenCL\OpenCL64.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 68928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 14298944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvEncodeAPI64.dll, 1.00.8171.30142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 333120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi64.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 2741568 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcompiler.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 25248064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 8139072 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 2881856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 2681664 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dumx.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 18044224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdecodemft.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 364352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvinfo.pb, 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 14324 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvinitx.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 246592 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv64.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 25743168 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvumdshimx.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 949056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2umx.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 10194752 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvEncodeAPI.dll, 1.00.8171.30142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 282432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvapi.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 2368832 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcompiler.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 17551680 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuda.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 5982528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvenc.dll, 6.14.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 2445120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvid.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 2524992 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvd3dum.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 15322432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvdecodemft.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 301376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvinit.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 202048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvoglv32.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 19607872 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvumdshim.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 818496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvwgf2um.dll, 8.17.0013.0142 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 8105280 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdispco64.dll, 2.00.0025.0002 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 1738048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgenco64.dll, 2.00.0014.0002 (English), 5/15/2012 11:48:00, 1468224 bytes

     Name: PCI Simple Communications Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E3A&SUBSYS_84CA1043&REV_04\3&11583659&0&B0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1E10
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E10&SUBSYS_84CA1043&REV_C4\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 184704 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E0A&SUBSYS_35421458&REV_A1\4&BAB4994&0&0108
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 122368 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E31&SUBSYS_84CA1043&REV_04\3&11583659&0&A0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iusb3xhc.sys, 1.00.0001.0209 (English), 8/1/2012 13:43:56, 786200 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E02&SUBSYS_84CA1043&REV_04\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys, 11.01.0000.1006 (English), 2/1/2012 16:16:40, 568600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E2D
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E2D&SUBSYS_84CA1043&REV_04\3&11583659&0&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 52224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 325120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 343040 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1503&SUBSYS_849C1043&REV_04\3&11583659&0&C8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1c62x64.sys, 11.13.0051.0000 (English), 8/1/2012 13:47:08, 342704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\e1c62x64.din, 8/1/2012 13:47:08, 3114 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NicCo36.dll, 2.01.0002.0000 (English), 8/1/2012 13:47:08, 36472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NicInstC.dll, 9.10.0069.0000 (English), 8/1/2012 13:47:08, 98496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\e1cmsg.dll, 10.00.0094.0000 (English), 8/1/2012 13:47:08, 68264 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E26
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E26&SUBSYS_84CA1043&REV_04\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 52224 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 325120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 343040 bytes

     Name: Xeon(R) processor E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port - 0151
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0151&SUBSYS_84CA1043&REV_09\3&11583659&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 184704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SMBus Host Controller - 1E22
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E22&SUBSYS_84CA1043&REV_04\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Xeon(R) processor E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller - 0150
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0150&SUBSYS_84CA1043&REV_09\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17715
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7601.17514
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17715
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Line input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Stereo input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HDA SPDIF Optical Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17669
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17708

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output(Optical) (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Realtek Digital Output(Optical),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```
The events I've noticed in event viewer in chronological order are:

1.

```
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.
```
2.

```
A request to disable the Desktop Window Manager was made by process (4)
```
3.

```
Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: bf3.exe
P2: 1.3.0.0
P3: 4fa421a5
P4: d6e0
P5: 6144
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Therion\AppData\Local\Temp\WER86AE.tmp.appcompat.txt

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Therion\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Critical_bf3.exe_7e72b3233e61a3f841affa7ab7bc2e1d31829_0d788b01

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: a56cfe9f-dbf8-11e1-8315-10bf488655f7
Report Status: 0
```
4.

```
Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\WATCHDOG\WD-20120801-1746.dmp
C:\Windows\Temp\WER-6521013-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Windows\Temp\WER819F.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\Kernel_0_0_cab_0bef819f

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 7d86a27e-dbf8-11e1-8315-10bf488655f7
Report Status: 4
```
5.

```
The Desktop Window Manager did not start because an analysis of the hardware and configuration indicated that it would perform poorly
```
6.

```
The program bf3.exe version 1.3.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.
 Process ID: 1bc
 Start Time: 01cd7002269899ff
 Termination Time: 111
 Application Path: G:\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe
 Report Id:
```
I'm also getting some WMI error messages in Event viewer but not sure if these are related.

Any hints or tips of what to try next would be most appriciated.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

I have two things that may help. 

Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86)

and maybe try this 

open Origin
go to settings menu (in the general tab)
scroll down to the *Origin Pre-Release Participation* and click it
restart Origin


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

Hi McNinja,

Thanks for the response. I tried the C++ Redistribution package last night and unfortunatly it made no difference. I didn't get a chance to try your orgin suggestion but as it's also happening in games that don't use origin I'm not sure it will help.

After searching endless on the internet I'm pretty much left with the feeling that all the Event Viewer intances are just generic fault messages that don't point to anything.

Tonight I'll be doing a full memcheck and for the first time I'll be hoping that there is a problem with my memory as that would explain the issue.


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

Oh, one other thing. I've noticed a yellow in device manager and it's present in dxdiag:

Name: PCI Simple Communications Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E3A&SUBSYS_84CA1043&REV_04\3&11583659&0&B0
Driver: n/a

I've installed all drivers for my motherboard so I'm not sure what this is. Windows can't find a driver for it either. Could this be the cause?


----------



## reallyxxxxloud (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

I have been having the exact same issue with a GTX 680 so I updated Bios and it fixed it. For a few days anyhow and now its back and happens every game. I think I'm over this card...


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

I have considered updating the GPU bios but really didn't fancy it as the gigbyte instructions aren't that great and continually say 'Please dont update the bios unless you really really have to'. But I did use this GPU on an AMD Phenom ii X4 build and it worked fine so I don't think this problem is the GPU. I think event viewer is just putting that generic message in.

Last night I tried the following:

Updated my Motherboard bios
Tried registry entry changes for nvlddmkm
Tried expaning nvlddmkm.sy_ into nvlddmkm.sys
Tried all the Windows updates including the optional ones
Tried running at 60hz refresh (was in 120hz)
Tried installing the nvidia drivers without the HD Audio componant
Tried the Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86) as suggested by McNinja
Even removed my cooler and slapped on the standard HSF just in case my mobo was reading temperatures wrong.
Tried diasbling Aero, setting the game to high priority and set affinity to only 2 cores
Tried different PCI power connectors from my PSU
Tried reseating my GPU
Tried running my RAM with the XMP profile and then just shoved it to Auto which came up as 1333mhz

Tonight I'm going to:

Try memcheck (have already made a bootable USB with it on)
Reseat the RAM just in case
Try removing the GPU and running on IGP (not looking forward to that)
Try removing my windows drive (OCZ Agility 3 60gb) which I recently firmware updated
Try removing my games drive (A samsung 830 128gb)
Try removing my storage drive (a 500gb segate drive)
Give up and smash my keyboard against the case until it rains bits of cheap black keyboard plastic all over the room.

I'll let you know if any of that helps... apart from smashing the keyboard because obviously then I won't be able to type.


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*



Therion_I said:


> Oh, one other thing. I've noticed a yellow in device manager and it's present in dxdiag:
> 
> Name: PCI Simple Communications Controller
> Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1E3A&SUBSYS_84CA1043&REV_04\3&11583659&0&B0
> ...


Apparently this is normal although I'm still not sure why. Most people have told me to just unmamage it from device manager.


----------



## neodruid (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

Have you tried rolling back to a previous driver or any other driver?
Does your new build has sufficient cooling? Just enough won't do.
If so then maybe it's a hardware thing.


----------



## reallyxxxxloud (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

I've come across on the net were its a conflict with DX11. This happened originally after my son noticed a DX11 update playing COD. I've had it say the odd time its a DX11 error and would like to remove DX and reload it but have no idea how?

I've tried all drivers available (they would be the same driver set as Therion_I and I can say its definitely not that).

Lol funny about your keyboard I can feel your pain there...


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

Yes, I've tried the latest Nvidia Driver, the previous one and two beta drivers. The previous version I actually got from my GPU makers web site so I'm pretty confident that one should work.

Cooling:

I have a Fractual Design XL case with 1x180mm, 3x140mm, 1x120mm fans. I was using a Antec 620 CPU liquid cooling unit on the CPU but swapped it out for the standard intel HSF just to check. MB temps are very low (around 30'C), CPU was peaking at 55'C with the Antec but hits low 60's with the Intel. GPU never goes above 66'C and that's at 50% fan speed. I have manually up'ed the GPU fan speed to 80% and that made no difference except the noise.

I'm not sure about DirectX but as I've done three fresh installs of windows (which obviously includes 3 fresh installs of DirectX) I dont think it's causing my problem. Of course yours could be different as although they seem similar apparently black screen freezes pretty much mean anything could be wrong.


----------



## reallyxxxxloud (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

W7 ultimate 64
MB = Asrock X79 Extreme 9
CPU = I7 3930K
RAM = Gskill F3-17000CLQ-16GBZH x2 (32Gb)
PSU = Corsair AX1200
SSD = Sandisk Extreme 480gb
HDD = Hitachi 2Tb drives x 9
GCard = Phantom GTX 680 4gb
Case = Termaltake Kandalf Liquid Cooling System.
So I knew it had nothing to do with cooling.

Ok just found a few things to try and it worked for me, Thank fn god... I was pulling my hair out over this as I've also had a similar issue with the logitech G19 and G35 not liking USB3...

First if you get any stutter try this it helped me a heap 

Windows 7 Micro stutter Fix - Core Parking

Then in your BF3 Dir put this user.cfg in there.

WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
RenderDevice.TrippleBufferingEnable 0
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1 

Upload Files, Easy: Quick File Post

Download Nividiainspector or any other overclocking tool. 

http://download.orbmu2k.de/files/nvidiaInspector.zip

With that I turned my voltage up to 1.085 V and put my fan on 85% and set it. 

Go to Control Panel > Power Options and tick High performance (it maybe hidden under "Hide additional plans). Change your plan settings to suit as far as sleep/screens etc.

In Nvidia control panel under "manage 3D settings" Change power management mode to > prefer maximum performance.

Anyhow mine is working now and is running quite smooth :dance:


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

Nice one mate, glad you're back up and working. Thanks for coming back and sharing. I'll add these to my list of things to try. I don't think the BF3 settings will help as this is happening for me in all games. I just used BF3 as I didn't fancy reinstalling every game again when I reinstalled windows umpteen times.


----------



## reallyxxxxloud (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

Yes it was doing it in most games for me it was just an extra thing cause you play BF3. 

Its still doing it for me just every 4-5 game now not every time


----------



## neodruid (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

What are the temperatures when you get the freeze? How soon can you recover and check?
I assume you get it after 10 or so minutes in game after a cold boot?


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

My temperatures when the freeze happen are nothing out of the ordinary, I don't notice a spike or anything. Usually the GPU is around 60'C, CPU is about 50'C and MB is around 30'C but all three are very stable while playing.

I do notice a very tiny dip in the GPU voltage when it happens but I assume that's because the GPU is no longer rendering anything so draws less.

I can recover using Task Manager instantly (i.e. I close the game using task manager and Windows is completely fine).

I am getting it randomly between 30 seconds and 10 minutes in game both from a cold boot and after the PC has been on.

Sorry to hear that reallyxxxxloud. Is yout GTX 680 a reference board? My 670 is a non-reference factory overclocked one so I'm thinking maybe it could be that they haven't set the voltage right (e.g. left it as the same as the reference board even though it'll draw more from the overclock). Maybe 1.085 V isn't quite enough for yours (but I don't know the safe voltage range for the 670 or 680 so I'm not sure).

Thing is though I used the GPU in an AMD build previous and had no issues. I believe the Phenom ii vcore was higher than this Ivy bridge too so I doubt it's a PSU issue (as I'm usuing the same one).


----------



## neodruid (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

Can you start a game without the nvidia drivers but with the genereic intel drivers instead?


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

Tried to remove the nvidia driver and run without it but I get a windows error saying:

"Failed to initialize display adapter"

I could try using IGP, but I'd really rather not. I'll try bios update on my GPU first.

Tried memtest earlier and did 2 passes without problems.


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

Updating GPU bios hasn't helped. Upping the voltage on the GPU and changing the power management mode in nvidia control panel seemed to make it last longer before crashing but it still crashes.

Must have spent 40+ hours now trying to solve this making it the worse PC problem I've ever enountered. I've literally run out of things to check before swapping out componants and as I have no spares this is likely to be costly.


----------



## neodruid (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*



Therion_I said:


> I could try using IGP, but I'd really rather not.


Why not?


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

Because I've been testing with BF3 and I don't think the IGP will even run it... could be wrong through, I'll go try now.


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

Having looked, my Mobo only has HDMI and displayport out, and I've only got DVI-DL and VGA cables


----------



## neodruid (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

You can try and downclock gpu.


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

It seems to me like you have tried almost everything you can. Normally the symptoms you describe would be related to either heat issue or power issue, however that does not seem to apply here as you have a excellent PSU that should have no trouble powering that graphic card and also your graphic card temperatures is well within the limits. It could be a RAM issue as well but since I see you posted that you have tested the ram with memtest and getting no errors I am going to rule that out.

So it sounds to me like the graphic card may be faulty. Of course the best way to check that would be to try the card in another computer and see if it works there. Anyways I am guessing you still have warranty on the graphic card? If you do then maybe you should contact Gigabyte for a replacement. 

The only other thing I think may be a cause since you do mention the card worked with a AMD CPU which would be running on a different motherboard, is that maybe there is a compability problem between the motherboard you are using now and the graphic card. Like if you are running a Nvidia card on a AMD chipset motherboard that could cause compability problems, same if you are running a AMD graphic card on a Nvidia chipset motherboard.


----------



## neodruid (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

His gpu is factory oc'd but even this may thwart the consistency in a fresh build, what do you think Thrall? I think he should gradually downclock to the stock speeds.


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

I honestly don't think that it would matter. All of these cards that is manufactured either by Gigabyte, Asus, MSI, Sapphire (Not that they make nvidia cards), XFX and so on is overclocked to run on stable speed. Thats really the whole point of buying a card from them in the first place instead of buying the stock Nivida card to get higher clock speed and memory. 

Of course I won't rule out what you are saying and I suppose it doesn't hurt for him to do try to underclock the card. It is a small chance that they may have overclocked the card too much. I have certainly heard that some people have had such issues. Anyways since its one of the things he hasn't tried yet I suppose he could try it. But I think that it may void his warranty if he still has it as overclocking or underclocking normally does that.


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

On your advice I've just used the Gigabyte utility to downclock the GPU to the same speeds as the reference cards but it didn't seem to help. I went down a bit further too with the same results.

I'm using an Asus Maximus V Gene Z77 motherboad so I'm guessing compatibility is not an issue.

I'm worried that trying to return the card will prove fruitless as whoever gets it will fire up a game, maybe play it for a couple of minutes then sign it off as right when tested, ship it back to me and charge me testing fees (I've known similar happen to a friend). Especially as I know the card worked in my old build (which unfortunately I sold off).

I'm going to get an HDMI cable tomorrow and try running on IGP. I'm also going to see if a friend would mind running with my GPU and seeing what he gets. He's got an ASRock Z77 and a reference 670 so should be able to swap them out easily.

My RAM isn't in the Mobo Qualified Vendors List (Even though it's Corsair Vengence) so I guess this might be an issue. X.M.P. seems to pick it up fine though. Looking at the Qualified Vendors List is like a shortlist of the most obscure RAM there is and I cannot find many at my usual retailers (Aria, Overclockers, Dabs and ebuyer). I've never really worried about Qualified Vendors Lists before though.

I'll let you know how I get on. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## reallyxxxxloud (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

I'm using a Gainward Phantom 4096MB OC 680 card - funny how the OC'ed cards are having this issue. I rang Umart today and had a huge ***** about buying a $880.00 card and its not doing what it is suppose to do. I said I have a 5850 Ati and a GTX 570 that both work fine on this computer and I want my money back. They want me to bring it down. I'm going to go either a 7970 x2 or a 7990 when they get here. I'm over the lies and deceit from Nvidia. Why would you release a card with known stutter issues in the drivers - shameful.


----------



## neodruid (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

I really feel for you guys; I remember I had to wait for two months for my supposedly faulty motherboard just to get shipped back to me from wherever.

For the future reference I can only advice to use recommended builds and stay away from oc'd stuff if possible. This of course is a precaution, not a solution.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

The thing that the companies may not have done is to raise the voltage in the OC'ed cards. Try raising the voltage the slowest it can go and see if there is still stuttering. I would suggest using a benchmark program just so you can see results firsthand.


----------



## Therion_I (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

Okay, I've just run on IGP and no crashes. So it looks like a faulty GPU or some kind of hardware clash. I know my retailer will just say it's fine and return it to me with a bill so I'm trying to go through Gigabyte but they keep telling me to go through the retailer. I'll keep battling though.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: Black Screen game freeze*

You are welcome and I wish you good luck with your battle. I lend you my orc powers but I don't know if it would help :smile:
If you feel satisfied with the answers you have been given you can go ahead and mark the thread as solved. 
You can do that by going on "Thread tools" and then "mark this thread as solved".


----------

